# #ifndef lint in src code



## asp5 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I was looking at the source code (FreeBSD 9) and found that most of the programs have an ifndef  similar to the following (in /usr/src/usr.bin/su/su.c):


```
#ifndef lint
static const char copyright[] =
"@(#) Copyright (c) 1989, 1993\n\
        The Regents of the University of California.  All rights reserved.\n";
#endif
```

What is this ifndef for? *A*re these some configuration information? Documented somewhere? Please let me know.

Thanks,
asp5.


----------



## expl (Jun 4, 2012)

It*'*s to compile the copyright string into the binary, #ifndef lint is there to avoid lint() warnings about the constant not being used.


----------



## asp5 (Jun 4, 2012)

expl said:
			
		

> It*'*s to compile the copyright string into the binary, #ifndef lint is there to avoid lint() warnings about the constant not being used.



Thanks expl.


----------



## asp5 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

How do I mark this post as solved...?

Thanks,
asp5


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 4, 2012)

asp5 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> How do I mark this post as solved...?
> 
> ...



I think you need more than 10 posts before you can edit which is where you would do it.


----------

